# Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 401S Amp Amplifier With End Caps 1200 Watts



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 401s Amp Amplifier with End Caps 1200 Watts 080687306510 | eBay


----------

